# Stolen horse??!!!



## TalTalTally (28 January 2014)

*Hey, desperately need some advice!
About 2 weeks ago, I bought a horse off some travelers who basically "didn't want the horse"
They didn't have a passport for her as she was bred there and basically never touched, I met parents who are a pair of driving horses, so I said to them "oh that's fine, I can get her passported as soon as my next pay comes through" (which is today)
Our yard is about half an hour down the road from where I bought her so we walked there as I couldn't use a horsebox without a passport.
Anyway, the day before she's due to get passported (so yesterday) I get a phonecall in a panic from my yard owners daughter saying she's being harassed by the travelers I got my horse from- apparently they've reported my horse as stolen, and they have the passport for her?! They've said they're going down to our yard today to pick up my horse- which is a bit dodgy as they knew what date I was getting a passport, they knew where she was going AND they have £1,200 of my money for her!

WHAT DO I DO??!!

I don't know whether to panic or to just not believe it- the travelers granddaughter harassed me when I first got my horse because she wanted her as a breeding horse, and she's literally started harassing the yard owners daughter saying her breeding horse was stolen... even though the horse is 2 years old and I was told she was an accidental foal and they never had any use/want for her so she was being sold as they were spending out on feed and care for a horse they didn't want...??? 
paid by cash, just got a bit of paper saying she was sold, but it was signed by the older guy who isn't the one causing trouble. I don't have any texts/emails, I heard from a friend that the yard were selling a nice horse and decided to go down there and have a look. I have a feeling that they're reporting her and trying to take her back before I get her passported so they've then made a nice £1,200 and got the horse back to do it again to someone else! I don't have a great deal against them as it was all in person :S*


----------



## YasandCrystal (28 January 2014)

A passport is no proof of ownership. If you have a bill of sale then you have proof the horse is yours.


----------



## fuzzle (28 January 2014)

The above is correct, my freind bought a horse fom a dealer she never got the passport, we reported the dealer to trading standards and nothing happened!!! we got the vet out whom checked for a microchip but it didnt have one, so she just paid for a passport which is has now got and had her microchipped at the same time, difficult situation you are in  with the travellers wanting the horse back!!  keep us posted how you get on, but i would think she has no passport!!  you need to see if she has got a microchip though but i would dowt that too!!!  xxxx


----------



## fatpiggy (28 January 2014)

You paid £1200 for an unwanted accidental foal???  and bought it from travellers???  I'd be very surprised if there is any passport - travellers don't bother with minor details like the law. Tell them you have a receipt (take some photocopies of it too in case they snatch it back and photos of the horse) and will involve the police and Trading Standards if they continue to harrass anyone at all about the animal.  And I'd move it off the yard pronto too - they know where it is when they pop by to steal it back.

And then never ever do it again.


----------



## TalTalTally (28 January 2014)

Police are involved, it's the sellers granddaughter who's saying it's her breeding mare, even though the filly is barely 2 yet. We can't get into ant contact with the seller, just his granddaughter, who's trying to say that no money was handed over and that the horse was stolen from a high security yard in the middle of the night.
Police are informed of this, and if she does try coming down to take the horse, police are to be contacted immediately for theft, as an hour ago I had my horse chipped and passported in my name, they scanned for a chip and she didn't have one, so this girl saying she has a passport for her is a load of crap. I also have a reciept from the girls grandfather/horses breeder.


----------



## fatpiggy (28 January 2014)

TalTalTally said:



			Police are involved, it's the sellers granddaughter who's saying it's her breeding mare, even though the filly is barely 2 yet. We can't get into ant contact with the seller, just his granddaughter, who's trying to say that no money was handed over and that the horse was stolen from a high security yard in the middle of the night.
Police are informed of this, and if she does try coming down to take the horse, police are to be contacted immediately for theft, as an hour ago I had my horse chipped and passported in my name, they scanned for a chip and she didn't have one, so this girl saying she has a passport for her is a load of crap. I also have a reciept from the girls grandfather/horses breeder.
		
Click to expand...

Do you honestly believe the police would go round to their yard and investigate a "stolen horse"???  It is your word against theirs and the police wouldn't be the slightest bit interested - ask a friend of mine who had thousand of pounds worth of rugs stolen from her shop storage and located them in a travellers garage being sold on Ebay.  The police threatened to arrest HER for constantly ringing up and asking them to investigate.


----------



## Jnhuk (28 January 2014)

I have read your other thread on this too and strongly suspect that you are extremely naive or as the other posters on your other thread suspect that this is a wind up.

If not, I would move yards quietly and quickly.


----------

